# North Selby Mine



## Reaperman (Feb 10, 2014)

I first visited the Selby Complex in 2005 and was struck by how modern the complex was its size and the sheer effort and engineering that went into its construction. Since then I have made many visits each time seeing a little bit more of what was once the Jewel in the crown of the British mining industry.

It can be difficult to chart the individual history of the Selby pits, but North Selby was the northern most pit in the coalfield and had the deepest shafts reaching 1040 meters. As the most outlying of the Selby pits it was one of the first threatened with closure. Some sources suggest Whitemoor and North Selby had their cards marked for closure as early as 1992. Despite Whitemoor being the most efficient per man and North Selby being the cheapest coal produced in the UK per ton.

As it was North Selby continued until 1998 when it was combined with Stillingfleet. Following problems with faults in the face and whitewalling it was thought uneconomic to work through and Mining on site stopped in 2000. The surface buildings at North Selby were then used for track laying training and other semi industrial activities.

When I visited at the end of 2012 if found a place deserted... but haunted by the promises of its past...

Full Set of photos can be found on my website: http://abandoned-britain.com/PP/northselbymine/1.htm





































































































































































----------



## Reaperman (Feb 10, 2014)

The light fades, but your not alone the voices of selby's past echo through the still night....

Promises of Economic Regeneration...

A new Coalfield...

A bright future...

A Job For Life.



















































































( Projection Project Produced in colaboration with David Williams)​


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2014)

Great report & photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2014)

I find it hard to believe how comprehensively our heritage of mining has been obliterated from our landscapes.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2014)

Whoa that place looks huge! Ace photo's cheers for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is an excellent report, I grew up in a mining village so this brings back memories.


----------

